# IRC-Server Hosten was beachten?



## CentrixDE (12. Januar 2016)

Guten Tag,

ich möchte gerne einen eigenen IRC-Server hosten(Privater Computer oder im besten Falle bei einem Hoster), jetzt stellt sich mir nur die Frage, was muss ich beachten? Ich habe schon in vielen AGB's gelesen, dass das betreiben von IRC-Servern auf Root- sowie V-Servern verboten ist doch warum? Ist ein IRC-Server eine Sicherheitslücke? Wenn ja, wie kann ich dies verhindern bzw. wie verhindern das die größten IRC-Netzwerke?

Der Grund warum ich keinen eigenen Channel möchte, sondern direkt einen Server ist, weil ich neben meiner Arbeit auch noch eine Community aufbaue und schon seit längerem eine Nachfrage nach einem IRC-Server besteht...

Gruß
CentrixDE


----------



## sheel (12. Januar 2016)

Hi

IRC-Server sind prinzipiell keine Sicherheitsprobleme
(nur eben, wenn der Server sicherheitskritische Bugs enthält, so wie es jede Nicht-IRC-Software auch haben kann)

Zumindest von einem Hoster weiß ich die Gründe:
a) Auch ohne Sicherheitsprobleme in der Software gibt es auf IRC-Server überdurchschnittlich viele Angriffsversuche. Viele Scriptkiddies (=bösartiger Möchtegern-Hacker, der aber nicht viel Ahnung hat) verwenden IRCs dauerhaft als "Übung", bevor ihnen endlich langweilig wird (oder bevor sie besser werden). Mehr Angriffe = mehr Risisko, tatsächlich irgendwo reinzukommen (egal ob aufgrund vom IRC oder nicht).
b) Speziell DDOS'es gibt es mengenweise. Da die Internetleitung auch bei komplett eigenen Rootservern ja meistens mit anderen Kunden geteilt wird haben die dann auch Nachteile dadurch. Außerdem gibts auf Hosterebene und weiter rauf auch selten Flatrates; stattdessen wird nach Traffic abgerechnet => DDOS sind Geldeinbußen für den Hoster (und dagegen vorgehen ist mühsam, und nicht gut automatisierbar).
.

Hetzner hat meines Wissens nach kein generelles IRC-Verbot (aber bitte selber auch nachschauen, bin keine Rechtsberatung). Die Kehrseite ist, dass schon Kunden ab einer gewissen erhaltenen DDOS-Menge einfach rausgeschmissen wurden (laut verschiedener Internetberichte). Hetzner hat auch kein Interesse, etwas gegen die Angriffe zu machen, und nur mit Zugriff auf den eigenen Server kann man die Verstopfung weiter draußen auch nicht verhindern. Wenns passiert kann man da nicht gewinnen.


----------



## CentrixDE (12. Januar 2016)

Aber kann man dies nicht einfach umgehen und ein Anti-Bruteforce Script laufen lassen? Dann sollten die meisten Probleme ja behoben sein...


----------



## sheel (12. Januar 2016)

Was genau verstehst du unter einem "Anti-Bruteforce-Script"?


----------



## CentrixDE (12. Januar 2016)

Dass dieses Script automatisch IP-Adressen blockiert, welche in einem bestimmten Zeitrahmen zu häufig versucht auf den Server zuzugreifen
Edit: Natürlich so konfiguriert, dass es auch keine Probleme bereitet, wenn einer mal schnell die Seite neu ladet...


----------



## sheel (12. Januar 2016)

DDOS-Attacken lassen sich dadurch a) nicht verhindern und b) wird die Situation noch schlimmer.
Weil
a) Auf Serverebene IPs blockieren verhindert nicht, dass Anfragen kommen, sie werden dann halt eben abgelehnt. Eines der DDOS-Probleme ist die Leitugnsverstopfung, dagegen wird damit nichts unternommen. (Die Serverlast wird verringert, ja, aber das ist nur die andere Hälfte, und nicht die, die den Hoster stört).
b1) Beim Sperren von Zehntausenden IPs, die über die ganze Welt verstreut sind,
erwischt man viele "unschuldige" Nutzer auch.
b2) Mit IPv6 könnte die IP-Serrung den Server selber auch wieder überlasten,
damit ist die "gelöste Hälfte" von Punkt a auch wieder da.


----------

